# A-i fi



## mannucci

Salut tuturor!
Could you help me to conjugate this verb in Romanian a-fi teamă considering that I don't find it.

My essay is the next.

Eu Mi-e teamă că
Tu Ți -e teamă că
El l-e eamă că
Ea l-e teamă că
Noi ne- e teamă că
Voi v-e teamă că
Ei  i- e teamă că
Ele le e teamă că

Nu știu dacă conjugarea  este  bine .
Mulțumesc pentru ajutor!


----------



## jazyk

Your way doesn't work.

Look here. Simply replace foame with teamă.

Alternatively, you can use the verb teme.


----------



## farscape

To sum it up, mannucci:

Eu: (Mie îmi este) Mi-e teamă că
Tu: (Ție îți este)Ți-e teamă că
El: Lui (îi este) i-e teamă că
Ea: Ei (îi este) i-e teamă că
Noi: Nouă (ne este) ne e teamă că
Voi: Vouă (vă este) vă e teamă că
Ei/Ele: Lor le (este) e teamă că

Please check out dexonline.ro for academic lexical and some grammar related information.

@jazyk: I don't think the 2nd link you posted is showing the reflexive form of the verb which is needed for the proper conjugation, as specified by OP of the verb "teme"  - a-i (îi) fi teamă


----------



## irinet

You'd better think of 1)"teamā" similar with "fricā", 2 nouns.

The Reflexive Voice of the verb 'fear' in Romanian is "a *se* teme" like in: sg. Mā tem (1st pers) / te temi (2nd pers.) / se teme (3rd/)
pl. Ne temem / Vā temeți / Se tem..

"_A fi teamā_" does not exist in the way you ask. But "_*a-i fi teamā*" is _different.
Here we talk about personal pronouns, which are different from the reflexive ones.
1.Though the forms look alike [*Ne *este teamā / foame / fricā (nouns)] and *Ne *temem..., there are two different pronouns in two different syntactical structures.
2.* Le *este teamā # *Se *tem.../ forms and pronouns differ but meaning is the same as above.

It is not easy. We do not have the verb "a teme" by itself like "a râde" (to smile). A √ teme, where √ has to be a pronoun.


----------

